# Making Fake Vines and Growing Plants in Enclosure??



## KREPS2011 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone. 
I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how to make fake vines.
And the best way to grow plants in a rainforest theme enclosure. And moss.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/grow-plant-stuffs-can-start-184000/

this one was good


----------



## black_headed_mon (Apr 27, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/grow-plant-stuffs-can-start-184000/
> 
> this one was good



sure your not a****#&#&.................................................................................................


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 27, 2012)

i find making vines out of rope pretty cool just cover them in black silicone and roll in coco fiber and sphagnum moss.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 27, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> sure your not a bong head.................................................................................................


yeah...pretty sure. 

i thought it was a good thread on how he grows moss in enclosures....if you've havnt seen his natural enclosures you should check em out


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 1, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> sure your not a****#&#&.................................................................................................



it's alright there's plenty of ****#&#&'s around


----------



## Scleropages (May 1, 2012)

I use dead vines , as cut ones will keep growing over time and take over . spray a few times a day and just try some local moss on a bit of the vine , it should take off and keep growing on the wet vine under the right lighting and conditions... ( and No I don't smoke/use drugs )

Vine with moss:






Other side:





This enclosure had cut live vines that have now taken over:





My Fav mossy rock:





Or you can use broms and other "easy to grow plants" that don't need as much spraying as moss:


----------



## KREPS2011 (May 2, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I use dead vines , as cut ones will keep growing over time and take over . spray a few times a day and just try some local moss on a bit of the vine , it should take off and keep growing on the wet vine under the right lighting and conditions... ( and No I don't smoke/use drugs )
> 
> Vine with moss:
> 
> ...



Thank you 
Nice enclosures by the way lol


Cheers
Kyle


----------

